# Xtreme roofing "Dunn Wright"



## Dunn Wright Systems (Feb 17, 2010)

www.dunnwrightsystems.com
I love the roofing business , and was wondering if there are any other Canadian companies in here!!! Dunn Wrights been around for many years now and we take great pride in our work. So if your like minded , drop a line !!!!! Thnaks all the best!!!! Remy


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

Eh fellow BC'r..


----------



## Dunn Wright Systems (Feb 17, 2010)

Absolutely. I'm in the lower mainland , where are you? Your a metal roofing company aren't you?


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

Not the same one your thinkin,I know who you mean...but we do lots of metal,cedar,archs,synthetic,..whatever needs doin.I'm on V.Island.


----------



## nanaimo'smoose (Mar 12, 2010)

there's done rights everywhere i guess just the spelling changes


----------



## RoofRiteVancover (Dec 17, 2010)

RoofRite here. Been roofing in the Lower Mainland since 1994, registered my company in 1998. 

You guys should post your websites, I like to check them out...

Here's ours

http://roofrite.ca/

Check it out, let me know what you think.


----------

